# Beijing summer open 2009



## danjon (Aug 13, 2009)

This competition will be held in this weekend.About 230 players have signed up nowI think about 180 of them will really appear in that day.
important events：
3x3, Haixu Zhang said he will break the NR of China,11.92s,which was created by Shuang Chen last Sunday.
muti-bld,Tong Jiang wants to break WR.He may solve 13 or 14 cubes in that day.
Sq1,Jianwei Zhu and Bingliang Li wants to challenge WR.There will be 2 rounds in this event.


----------

